# Relocating downspout



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

A friend of mine just bought a house, and it's got a jerry rigged downspout. I've got an idea or two how I'd tighten it up, but nothing I think is really a great solution (maybe there isn't one?)

Idea 1 - relocate the downspout between the window and the rail (I don't know if it will fit or not, friend isn't local so I can't visit the site) and stick a perf pipe on it to keep from washing stuff out

Idea 2 - remove the bottom section and put a gravel splashway under it. I don't like that idea, but it's not like anybody'd be likely to walk under it.

Idea 3 - replace the 2 sections with 6" and maybe get away with just eliminating the downspout on that side?

Idea 4 - put another gutter on the edge of the deck, run the upper straight down dumping into that, then run a downspout down the column on the corner.

I have no idea if there are any applicable codes, we can do pretty much whatever around here :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe route that SOB down the corner where it belongs.

Then return it back into that support post.

If daylighting on the pavers is not acceptable add some flat flex hose off the end of the leader pipe to the desired area.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

That's pretty much option 4. Would you use downspout pipe across the deck area to the post, or put a gutter there to get it to the post?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, and that's deck, not pavers so it's got to get overboard of that - flex pipe if the spout doesn't make it over for sure.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That downspout isn't actually serving all that large of a roof area. If I'm seeing the second pic correctly, there's another at the far left. That might be enough on its own, and he could eliminate the yugly one in question.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

That's what I was thinking Tin, but if it were my house I'd probably want to upgrade it to 6" if I were to go the 1 downspout direction. The roof pitch looks like a 4:12 to me, and about 15 feet from eve to ridge. Not a huge area with 2 large pitches dumping an insane amount of water into 1 gutter.

Maybe he can plug the hole and repitch the gutter to the far spout. That would probably be the easiest solution as long as the 5" he's got up there will handle the water.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a similar expanse on the section of my house that I just rebuilt with a hip rather than the gable that was there, and according to the homework I've done, one spout will suffice. Worth a shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I think a deeper flow gutter with just one downpipe would be the better option. If the downpipe was central it would also be more efficient. 
I sometimes use this calculator when in doubt.
http://www.hunterplastics.co.uk/calculator/


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Ugh. There really isn't a way to make that work well regardless. I would have said move the downspout to the inside corner, but on the long run. Re pitch the gutter that the downspout is currently on. But that door is crowbarred into the corner of the house so that really won't work. So, either re pitch the gutter to one central downspout or run the thing down that lally column and under the deck to a pitched pipe away from the house. Is that some sort of splash guard on the inside corner of the gutter? It is that to deal with ice damns in the winter?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You can do some tricky work like run it along the side and then make it run along the deck then down the deck post.

Recently we had to get creative on this one. Before, they just had it running on the patio.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

6'' gutter 3x4 down on the left hand corner will handle that


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

I like your option 4 the best.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> 6'' gutter 3x4 down on the left hand corner will handle that


What he said. That is the fugliest thing I've ever seen. How does it even stay put in heavy weather?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> What he said. That is the fugliest thing I've ever seen. How does it even stay put in heavy weather?


In another pic I didn't post it shows the concrete block it's resting on. I guess it's strapped to it lol! I do NOT want what that gutter guy was smoking :laughing:


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 1, 2011)

smalpierre said:


> I do NOT want what that gutter guy was smoking :laughing:


Whatever it was, it was good stuff.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The thing that gets me is that some guys get away with [email protected] like that. If I run a downspout and it is the least bit off, customers look at me like I am completely stupid.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> If I run a downspout and it is the least bit off, customers look at me like I am completely stupid.


Have a lot of experience with that, do you? :whistling




:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:stupid:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

How about bringing the pipe down the corner and dumping it into another gutter or pipe that runs along the beam. Then drop down the lalley and kick it out the side.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

WindowsonWash said:


> Whatever it was, it was good stuff.


Probably crack. With some meth sprinkled on it ... not on the menu at casa de pierre.


----------

